# easton Es90 Seatpost



## Marcus75 (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm having problems withthe Easton high end carbon seatpost clamp. As I ride the seat slide back over a inch? Even though I tighten the seat clamp screw. Do I need to get a new seatpost? Anyone has this same problem with this seatpost?


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

FSA and TACX both make a carbon assembly paste that will help. I was having the same problem with my EC70 post, but after I put the FSA orange goop on the saddle rails, the problem ended. If your LBS doesn't have it, there are some places you can order it online.


----------

